# Endeavour WK338 sold to Scarborough reg 1960



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi guys 
Has anyone any detail on this boats later days Endeavour was sold from John James of Brora to Roland Dove of Threavley and registered in Scarborough on 15th March 1960 She was 9 tonnes and 38 ft LOA 
Many thanks


----------

